# Mais uma questão de um noob...

## HaTrED

Após uns sucessivos "emerge sync" sou presenteado com a seguinte mensagem:

"* GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 9 config files in /etc need updating.

 * IMPORTANT: 5 config files in /usr/kde/3.2/share/config need updating.

 * Type emerge --help config to learn how to update config files."

Como a esta altura do campeonato já perceberam - eu sou um Gentoo NooB - e como tal depreendo que deva actualizar alguns ficheiros, mas quais? Já tentei o tal  - emerge --help config - mas fiquei a saber o mesmo   :Confused:  !

Vai uma ajudinha??

----------

## r3pek

solução simples e eficaz.

```
# etc-update
```

----------

## fernandotcl

Lembre-se de não sobscrever arquivos importantes, como fstab, rc.conf, entre outros. Se preferir, use o dispatch-conf.

----------

## Mythos

sim 

```
etc-update
```

, mas o disptch é capaz de ser melhor no aspecto em que não te sobrepoe ficheiros

----------

## Matheus Villela

Como ninguém explicou exatamente o que ocorre lá vou eu:

HaTrED, certos programas quando você atualiza precisam ter seus arquivos de configs alterados pois os arquivos de configuração antigos se tornam obsoletos.

Sempre dê o etc-update quando aparecer isso e tome cuidado como já falaram pra não "estragar" com arquivos que você já configurou corretamente.

Apesar de que nem sempre é necessário elterar os arquivos pelos novos é sempre bom você verificar que diferenças o novo arquivo tem pra saber se realmente você irá sobreescrever ou pegar do aquivo novo o que tem de novo e colocar no seu antigo e não sobreescrever.

Ahhh, me enrolei um pouco pra explicar, ficou meio confiso, espero que tenhas entendido  :Wink: 

----------

## HaTrED

 *r3pek wrote:*   

> solução simples e eficaz.
> 
> ```
> # etc-update
> ```
> ...

 

É o que eu sempre faço mas continuo a ter a mesma mensagem, depois de um 'etc-update' continuo sempre com o mesmo tipo de 'warning'. 

O resto também já me aconteceu, desde ficar com o rc.conf desconfigurado até ao Xfree86.conf (acho eu..)   :Rolling Eyes:  !

Portanto, o problema mantêm-se...

----------

## codemaker

Quando fazes um emerge, podes ter que alterar ficheiros de configuração. Portanto esse warning não desaparece. Apenas aparece  :Very Happy:  E isso quer dizer que tens que correr o etc-update ou dispatch-conf. Quando voltares a fazer um outro emerge qualquer, é possível que seja necessário actualizar outro ficheiro de configuração e por isso esse warning volta a aparecer.

----------

## HaTrED

 *codemaker wrote:*   

> Quando fazes um emerge, podes ter que alterar ficheiros de configuração. Portanto esse warning não desaparece. Apenas aparece  E isso quer dizer que tens que correr o etc-update ou dispatch-conf. Quando voltares a fazer um outro emerge qualquer, é possível que seja necessário actualizar outro ficheiro de configuração e por isso esse warning volta a aparecer.

 

E não existe maneira de eu saber quais são os ficheiros em concreto? Este tipo de mensagem já me tinha aparecido, mas resolvi com o 'etc-update', agora nem assim consigo solucionar a questão   :Confused:  !

----------

## codemaker

 *HaTrED wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E não existe maneira de eu saber quais são os ficheiros em concreto? Este tipo de mensagem já me tinha aparecido, mas resolvi com o 'etc-update', agora nem assim consigo solucionar a questão   !

 

Não devo estar a entender qual é o teu problema. Quando corres o etc-update, ele actualiza os ficheiro que pode actualizar sozinho e mostra-te os que "precisa de ajuda" para actualizar. Não estou a entender qual é o problema... 

Quando é que volta a aparecer o warning? Quando fazes outro emerge? Isso parece-me normal...

----------

## HaTrED

 *codemaker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... ele actualiza os ficheiro que pode actualizar sozinho e mostra-te os que "precisa de ajuda" para actualizar. ...

 

Posso não me ter explicado correctamente, vou tentar:

O meu problema é que ele não me diz quais são esses ficheiros!!! 

Fiz um emerge ao KDE para a versão 3.2.3 e um emerge world

Depois destes dois passos tive a mensagem que apresentei anteriormente.

Mesmo depois de fazer um 'etc-update' continuo com o sistema a dizer-me que tem ficheiros por actualizar! 

Eu gostava de saber como é que descobro quais os ficheiros que precisam de ser actualizados ou se existe outra maneira de dar a volta a esta questão   :Confused:  !

Mesmo fazendo emerge de outras aplicações ou tools e o respectivo 'etc-update' continuo com o mesmo log de ficheiros que não estão actualizados!

----------

## codemaker

 *HaTrED wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Depois destes dois passos tive a mensagem que apresentei anteriormente.
> 
> Mesmo depois de fazer um 'etc-update' continuo com o sistema a dizer-me que tem ficheiros por actualizar! 
> ...

 

Enquanto pesquiso pelo local onde essa informação está armazenada, esclarece-me só mais uma coisa: quando é que o sistema te volta a dizer que tem ficheiros por actualizar?

----------

## codemaker

Faz emerge --help config.

Está lá tudo explicado. Até te diz como encontras os ficheiros que precisam de ser actualizados  :Wink: 

----------

## fernandotcl

Os arquivos que podem ser atualizados estão com uma extensão que se não me engano é .__configXX, como rc.conf.__config00. Se o etc-update estiver dando erro, você pode manualmente atualizar esses arquivos. Faça um "find /etc | grep config" e manualmente atualize os necessários.

----------

## codemaker

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Os arquivos que podem ser atualizados estão com uma extensão que se não me engano é .__configXX, como rc.conf.__config00. Se o etc-update estiver dando erro, você pode manualmente atualizar esses arquivos. Faça um "find /etc | grep config" e manualmente atualize os necessários.

 

Não é bem assim... mas como eu disse, emerge --help config  :Razz: 

----------

## fernandotcl

 *codemaker wrote:*   

>  *fernandotcl wrote:*   Os arquivos que podem ser atualizados estão com uma extensão que se não me engano é .__configXX, como rc.conf.__config00. Se o etc-update estiver dando erro, você pode manualmente atualizar esses arquivos. Faça um "find /etc | grep config" e manualmente atualize os necessários. 
> 
> Não é bem assim...

 

É, na verdade o etc-update faz mais do que simplesmente comparar esses arquivos. Alguns ele consegue fazer as alterações sozinho. Mas você pode fazer essas mudanças manualmente.

Agora o estranho é o etc-update não apresentar os arquivos.

----------

## codemaker

Eu referia-me aos nomes dos ficheiros.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *codemaker wrote:*   

> Eu referia-me aos nomes dos ficheiros.

 

Lol, okie...

----------

## HaTrED

 *codemaker wrote:*   

>  *HaTrED wrote:*   
> 
> Depois destes dois passos tive a mensagem que apresentei anteriormente.
> 
> Mesmo depois de fazer um 'etc-update' continuo com o sistema a dizer-me que tem ficheiros por actualizar! 
> ...

 

Sempre que eu faço um 'emerge'  - seja ele de que aplicação for!!

----------

## To

TIP: faz um tar da /etc antes de fazeres um etc-update. Não vá o diabo tece-las;) Assim caso algo corra mal tens sempre um ficheiro com a configuração antiga que em principio estava a funcionar.

Tó

----------

## codemaker

Ou então dispatch-conf que faz backups sozinho  :Wink: 

É preciso é aprender a usar como deve ser. Eu ainda não sei tudo mas já me tem safado numa ou noutra situação.

----------

## HaTrED

 *codemaker wrote:*   

> Ou então dispatch-conf que faz backups sozinho 
> 
> É preciso é aprender a usar como deve ser. Eu ainda não sei tudo mas já me tem safado numa ou noutra situação.

 

"dispatch-conf: Config archive dir [/etc/config-archive] must exist; fatal"

Não tenho solução... vai ter que ser à pedrada...

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fernandotcl

```
# mkdir /etc/config-archive
```

----------

## codemaker

Pois... é necessário editar o ficheiro /etc/dispatch-conf.conf e configurar a directoria que vai ser usada para backup. E se não existir, cria-la   :Rolling Eyes: 

Hoje tirei uns minutos para perceber melhor como funciona o sistema de backup do dispatch-conf. Já percebi  :Wink:  Já consegui repôr versões antigas. Funciona mais ou menos como o CVS, sistema de versões concorrentes.

```

man rcs

man rcsdiff

man rcsmerge

man co

man ci

man rcsclean

```

----------

## Mythos

Por falar em tar, eu posso fazer um tar a raiz toda e quando descomprimir servir-me de backup ... e que procuro um programa que de para fazer backups para dvd mas ainda ninguem-me disse um ...

----------

